# Oxo Vegetable Stock Cubes



## Hajoless (Apr 15, 2011)

I've recently started to make my own soup and used oxo vegetable stock cubes, but i heard that they contain alot of salt and are not all the good for you. Does anyone know how good or bad they are and if there are healthier alternatives out there, or should i not worry about it?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you should throw caution to the wind and USE those cubes. Heck,just unwrap a couple and eat as is,BE the wild man you long to be!!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

When I make my own soup i just use half the package of broth... the salt gets disgusting.. its way to much to even enjoy as flavour.. herbs ftw 
Maybe you could try the packages instead of cubes.. or just cut a cube in half?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Too much salt isn't great for you, especially if you have high blood pressure, but a reasonable amount of salt is no problem. I, too, just use half a package of broth when I'm making soup, or I just make my own. Making broth is actually shockingly easy--like making tea!

Anyway, buy the low-sodium ones, if you can. I still find them pretty salty.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I use Boullion, and just add no extra salt.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I love salt and never understood why some people find it unpalatable. I understand it isn't great for your health but that's something else entirely.


----------

